# Meet Benji Menendez/Partagas - TinderBox, Rockford, IL



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Meet Benji Menendez, Cigar Master and experience the tastes of Partaga. Wednesday, July 18th, 4:00PM to 8:00PM. When more details become available, I will post them.

Tinderbox/Vino100
2217 S. Perryville Road
Rockford, IL 61108


----------

